# When do the 2009 model bikes come out?



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey all,

I currently have a trek 4300 that I use to ride on bike paths. I also take it on some single track and light trails currently. I bought it to get back into mountain biking recently after about a 4 year break.

I am looking at upgrading to either a 29er (gary fisher paragon or trek 69er geared) or the trek 6700. I just wanted to know when the new bikes come out, because I won't be purchasing an upgrade bike until probably July or August. I just wanted to know when the 2009 bikes come out? I know each year they upgrade components on a lot of bikes and just wanted to know when the new bikes would come out, because I might like new color options, components, etc. I just don't want to drop $875 (what the LBS said he would sell a new 6700 trek to me for) on a bike that will be technically a year old, when I could spend the cash on a 2009 model if they come out in the summer or September.

Just wondering.............


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Obviously it depends on the brand - Giant '0x bikes start appearing in August of the year before, but often take a bit longer to trickle through.


----------



## laurenlex (Sep 13, 2006)

Fall 2008


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Also that trek 6700 will be on sale at the end of the year if the shop still has it. If Trek didn't change anything major you could get a closeout price on it and then put the extra money you saved in your pocket or upgrade it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

It depends on the brand, but also the model. Many companies stagger release dates, with the lower end models getting released earlier and the high end models released later.


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

OK thanks all. Just wanted to know when the new 2009 Trek bikes come out, but hell I might hit up the shop around August and see what they have left for 2008 stock and make a deal.


----------



## Donkeychan002 (May 23, 2008)

*2009*

Visit your nearest trek concept store, we just got out 2009 models in today... they are looking really sweet... the quantities are going fast too, so hit up the shop fast before they all disappear


----------



## Xenotime (Jun 1, 2006)

Hopefully, soon...  I can't wait to check out the new 2009 Biant series. ^^


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Anywhere between august '08 and november '08 depending on the company.


----------



## joebells (May 28, 2008)

for what its worth a local bike shop here in york, pa(adventure cycling & fitness) claims to have 09's in stock. I called today as I was thinking about getting a 4300 as thats all the gf will allow for now. And he said 469 and that it was the 09 model. I asked several times if it was 09. He said it was and even asked someone else there to make sure. He said he didn't know the differences off the top of his head and he said they had them in stock. I won't be able to go down there for a little while myself to check but thats what they are saying.


----------



## Donkeychan002 (May 23, 2008)

as for components they are the same as the 2008 being carry over models, they may have a 2009 model of the RST 100mm fork, and they have the new bontrager SSR components like the stem, bars, and seatpost... the price did go up for the 2009 models, because of the overseas manufacturing costs are going up... but trek still stands by the fact that they are the highest quality bikes on the market.

the biggest difference is the paint, the 2009 just looks f'n awesome... theres the solid matte orange with brown (seat fork grips, etc).. the other one is matte black, and black everything else... the graphics look really cool...

the greatest part of the 2009 is....... when all of your friends are rollin on their kick ass 08 bikes, and you already have the 2009 models..... recognition, trust me, the word gets out fast, and you're gonna turn some heads


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

I wish the damn bike companies would post the 2009 models so we can see them and then make a decision to buy now or buy a 2009


----------



## Donkeychan002 (May 23, 2008)

tehy dont want you o wait.... they want you to buy now... and buy again in 2009


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah, most bikes look like about a 8-10% increase across the board. Also, that means no big clearance prices for '08s when the '09s come out because they will already be cheaper. I've heard this from several sources.


----------



## joebells (May 28, 2008)

Donkeychan002 said:


> as for components they are the same as the 2008 being carry over models, they may have a 2009 model of the RST 100mm fork, and they have the new bontrager SSR components like the stem, bars, and seatpost... the price did go up for the 2009 models, because of the overseas manufacturing costs are going up... but trek still stands by the fact that they are the highest quality bikes on the market.
> 
> the biggest difference is the paint, the 2009 just looks f'n awesome... theres the solid matte orange with brown (seat fork grips, etc).. the other one is matte black, and black everything else... the graphics look really cool...
> 
> the greatest part of the 2009 is....... when all of your friends are rollin on their kick ass 08 bikes, and you already have the 2009 models..... recognition, trust me, the word gets out fast, and you're gonna turn some heads


any pictures of that matte orange with brown? sounds like it could be cool.


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah it just sucks trying to find the 2008 bikes you want because most of the good ones are sold out and can't be found anywhere.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

It is very annoying that manufacturers start advdertising new models before the year is even half over. Several reasons: 1. they advertise them, so customers want them, but then they are never actually available for another 4-5 months. And that happens with all the manufacturers. They want to get their new products in the minds of the consumer, but they can't deliver. Then bike shops come out looking stupid because they can't get the bike someone wants. 2. Riding season is in full swing with many months left, and shops can't make money because now everyone wants a discount on the 2008 model (which is NOT almost a year old in most cases) and the manufacturers have not yet started discounting the current models to the dealers. (And the manufacturers never retro-actively discount current models dealers already have and need to sell) If manufacturers actually wanted to support their dealers and their customers they would advertise their 2009 product starting in October because then 2009 stuff would actually soon be available and their dealers wouldn't be losing money on product they barely make anything off in the first place (in fact, several statistics have shown that most shops LOSE up to 9% on the sale of most bikes)

So to answer your question: 2009 product will probably begin being advertised in late June or early July, but don't expect it to actually be in stock until October or November, as that is how it usually goes (you MIGHT get lucky and get a 2009 in August).

And, of course, you found the other issue: some 2008 models are ALREADY sold out, and you won't be able to get one until the 2009 models come out, so you're just stuck without the bike you want for several more months. And some models just never come available. I had a customer order a 2008 bike in August 07. We were still waiting for it to become available at the end of April! After 9 months, customer eventually gave up waiting.

sorry for the rant, but this issue of earlier and earlier release dates is not extremely vexing.


----------



## WrenchDevil6 (Apr 3, 2008)

crazylax42 said:


> yeah, most bikes look like about a 8-10% increase across the board. Also, that means no big clearance prices for '08s when the '09s come out because they will already be cheaper. I've heard this from several sources.


Increase is going to be closer to, if not, 20%.


----------



## joebells (May 28, 2008)

two of the local bike shops here made it sound like they could order and have a 2009 4300 delivered semi soon. They said like you are saying jwiffle that they are out of the 4300. One local shop I called said he could still order the old model 4300. So I don't really know whats going on.

I like the idea of all orange and possibly like the idea of a brown seat and stem and such but wish I could see a picture. I'm going to try and make a trip to the one tomorrow and see what the deal is. Maybe they have a picture available, didn't think to ask when I was on the phone with these places.

And many of the dealers in the area that have websites with the bikes listed are showing higher prices already for the 4300 like 419 and 439 when just a few days ago they were showing 379. They are still showing the specs for the 08 model though.


----------



## guitarguru13 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Confirmed 2009s are in*

yep 2009s are in. we just got a few 4300's in our small local shop today. the colors are a matte black which looks sick, and i think its the color for the disc brakes, the other is a burnt orange with like some graphitti graphics scheme that they are using on all the lower end mtb's we have in stock so far...and they look pretty damn good. I also saw on the computer that the new Cobia's are in stock too but no info on a color on those


----------



## akornpatch (Apr 8, 2008)

My LBS says there are a few '09's out already (Trek) but they usually release the new model year stuff after the Interbike Event in November (?) or whenever that is.

Also the color thing is a Trek (maybe others too) marketing thing. You can tell what year it is by color scheme.


----------



## guitarguru13 (Jul 12, 2004)

*09s*

yea i have 09's in my store and they usually release most bikes by middle august to October. November sounds way late. the next release of bikes should be middle of august. Its going to include like 6000+ series and some higher end GF bikes. i think the new sessions are releasing then too. now word yet on any FS bikes


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

i hear that some 09 models will have lower spec than the 08s to keep the price rises down or even maintain pricing despite global inflation, so that 08 model might not be such a bad choice. i bought a discounted bike from 2004 instead of the 05 model because the drivetrain was better and the 05 fork was a known weakness (the 04 one is basic but does its job). also the colour scheme was sweeter...!

not every new model is an improvement worth paying more for, although the Trek colour schemes do seem to be getting better lately. i love the matte black '08 6500.


----------



## AndysTrek (Jul 18, 2008)

Looked at 09 4500 this weekend, and the orange color scheme kicks pretty hard. I'm still partial to the matte khaki green/matte black, but the orange comes a close second. Other than that, the prices are kinda steep, and the LBS had no closeouts. Production on 09 models will be earlier this year, due to the gas market and people just eating up bikes. So if you're in the market for one, you should see them earlier than normal, as a lot of shops have started getting REALLY low on size options for 08 models...


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

I bought the last 08 gary fisher cobia from my LBS and am glad I made the leap and bought a 2008 With the extra cash I saved I was able to put a down payment on a new pair of skis for my other expensive hobby that I get into come December....ehehhehehe

Now just need to find friends to drive the 3 hours to the ski slopes so we can split gas.


----------



## train36 (May 1, 2008)

DrNickels said:


> I bought the last 08 gary fisher cobia from my LBS and am glad I made the leap and bought a 2008 With the extra cash I saved I was able to put a down payment on a new pair of skis for my other expensive hobby that I get into come December....ehehhehehe
> 
> Now just need to find friends to drive the 3 hours to the ski slopes so we can split gas.


 You are lucky you got the bike now, looking at Trek and Gary Fishers websites the prices went up about 20%. I am trying to get the girlfriend a bike before next years come out , so I can save some money. I need a season pass for snowboarding and a new board as well, haha.


----------



## jOie (Jul 20, 2008)

agreed! 10-20% increases in everything bike related. At our shop tubes and tires have had price increases twice this year (most recently tubes were $4.99, now $5.99). Bikes are even worse...

...bikes in the lower to mid level price ranges don't see the upgrades year to year as high end bikes do...leading to same shitty shimano components, big increase in price.

Anyone know of any major upgrades in MTB components for '09? Specifically Shimano XTR and Sram X.0?


----------



## k1mtb4ever (Oct 21, 2008)

*Orange 09*

Just sean the 2009 range on www.fatbirds.co.uk


----------



## Mathu (Oct 16, 2008)

*'09*

I've alradey got a 2009 giant brass and ive had it for about a monthi suppose it depends on where you are and how up to date your local bike store is.

I've noticed the prices change depending on the price of cars and fuel in the area


----------

